# Nova DVR bed extension



## duncanh (28 May 2008)

I've never needed a bed extension for my Nova DVR3000 lathe until I got a request for some croquet mallets. Having a joint in the middle is not acceptable so I need longer capacity.

Unfortunately the new DVR from Teknatool has a slightly different bed and the new extension will not fit the old lathe. Neither Turners Retreat (the old supplier) nor Record (the new) have any of the old extensions in stock and apparently Teknatool will not be making any new ones.

Does anyone happen to know of anywhere that still has them?


A couple of turners at the club suggested making my own from wood mounted on a stand with steel strips along the top for the tailstock to slide on. This may well work but I'd prefer something a little more robust.

Duncan


----------



## TEP (28 May 2008)

Hi *Duncan*, I'm with your suggestion using timber to make the longer bed. The only problem you could have is sliding the rest banjo on the wood, but I did this quite a few years ago and made up a long wooden tool rest for the job as well. The set up works very well for spindle turning.

Don't forget it's only fifty years ago they where using timber lathes all the time :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (28 May 2008)

Duncan.
I suppose if you do have to use timber you could inlay a piece of 4mm steel,countersunk and screwed on the top of the wood,and pack it it out if it needs fine adjustment.


----------



## Paul.J (28 May 2008)

Sorry Duncan just noticed that the idea was suggested  
Have you tried Poolewood.
I think they were trying to sell one on ebay some time back.
I think Terry Davies frequents here some times.


----------



## Terry Davis (30 May 2008)

Sorry Duncan, I can't help either, have plenty of the new type but not the old.

Regards Terry


----------



## duncanh (24 Jun 2008)

I thought I'd give an update on progress.
Unfortunately I failed to track down an original extension but I learnt via emails to Teknatool that the XP extension is compatible with the banjo and tailstock from the DVR3000 and the only problem is connecting one to the old bed.
I discovered that Turners Retreat had (and still have  ) the XP bed extensions on offer for £50 so took the chance on being able to come up with some joining mechanism and bought one.

Here's what I came up with ...

my lathe is on the Sorby (UK) stand but I can't see why this wouldn't work for other types. If your lathe is mounted on a bench then you have an easy task as long at the bench has spare length - it's just a question of drilling holes and aligning the beds.

It was relatively straightforward and only really complicated by the lack of space in my workshop.

I bought pieces of 10mm sheet steel that would lift the headstock at one end, support the centre of the old bed and fit under the tailstock end with about 21cm extending past the old bed.
This protruding piece of steel supports the bed extension and is drilled corresponding to the holes in the reversed extension. The bed extension is reversed so that the horizontal holes in it intended for attaching to a stand can be used to fix it to the protruding steel support.

To get an exact match between the old bed and the extension I used the following steps (I'd already put the 10mm steel under the headstock and bed centre) ...

1)position the piece of steel so that half is under the end of the lathe and half protrudes (enough to extend past the holes in the reversed extension - about 21cm)
2)drill holes through the lathe bed fixing holes. I did these one at a time and fastened a bolt through as I completed each one.



3)put the tailstock at the edge of the bed so that it overhangs by half. Move the bed extension up to the old bed and fit it under the tailstock. Tighten the tailstock lever so that it holds the old bed and the extension together. (I actually used the banjo but realised that when I tried to put the tailstock across the join that the tailstock would have worked better for alignment)



4)repeat the drilling procedure through the holes in the bed extension
5)it may not be needed, but I made a simple support leg to go underneath the end of the extension - just attach it through the holes intended to join extensions together. If need be I'll replace this with a triangular one.




My workshop isn't large and most of the time I don't need the extension.
Even with all the bolts fastened with lock-nuts it only takes around 5 minutes to attach or remove it so most of the time it won't be connected

Total price was around no more than around £80

Haven't tested it yet but it seems solid enough
Duncan


----------



## gregmcateer (18 Jul 2011)

Hi Duncan,
I am about to buy a secondhand Nova 300 DVR and have been concerned about the XP extension not fitting - and no-one seems to sell the old extension anymore.
I just came across your post from a few years ago and THINK you may have given me the answer.

Can I just check with you - your lathe is a 3000 or 3000 DVR, and you have bought an extension for the new DVR XP and your (very clear and detailed instructions and photos) explain how you have bastardised it to work with your old lathe?

Sorry if that is a bit longwinded - I have been researching for what seems a million years!

PS - Are you pleased with the Nova - Would you recommend it?

Many thanks in advance,

Greg (Newbie)


----------



## pete honeyman (18 Jul 2011)

Hi

Just caught up with this, I have an unused bed extension for the nova dvr sitting doing nothing if anyone is looking for one.

Pete


----------



## Steve Blackdog (19 Jul 2011)

pete honeyman":fiv4bgn5 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just caught up with this, I have an unused bed extension for the nova dvr sitting doing nothing if anyone is looking for one.
> 
> Pete



Hi Pete

The old or the current version?

I've just got my new Nova 1624-42 and may be up for a bed extension, depending on price and postage 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## duncanh (20 Jul 2011)

gregmcateer":27w8q57d said:


> Hi Duncan,
> I am about to buy a secondhand Nova 300 DVR and have been concerned about the XP extension not fitting - and no-one seems to sell the old extension anymore.
> I just came across your post from a few years ago and THINK you may have given me the answer.
> 
> ...



Hi Greg
Yes, my lathe is a DVR3000 and I bought the extension bed for the new DVR XP (half price when Sorby stopped being their agent  ). Yes, my post does show how to connect the new bed. I rarely use it but it's fairly easy to mount and dismount and the join isn't a problem.

Teknatool stopped producing the old bed when the new lathe came out but I've seen recently on a forum (can't remember which one though) that their considering making a batch of the old beds.

Am I pleased with the Nova? Yes, but it's my first lathe so I can't compare it to anything else really (except for the small underpowered ones that I used at a night class for a couple of months).

A few issues that I have with the lathe are:
1)the banjo/toolrest flexes a little when extended to is't maximum away from the bed. This is only really a problem when turning large pieces but I find that I sometimes have to use a prop under the banjo. I know of another turner who bought the Oneway banjo for his DVR but that's an expensive solution. There's a similar problem with the outboard rest when used at it's maximum extension. Again, I sometimes use a prop underneath it.

2)dust enters the headstock and sometimes causes the speed sensor to give an error. The solution is to blow air through the headstock vents (I use the exhaust from my Camvac). If this doesn't work you need to remove the back plate of the headstock, indexing wheel and sensor cover and remove the dust manually, which takes less than 5 minutes. I can't remember when I last had the error but it's probably over 2 years ago.

3)there's no large, easy to hit STOP button. Teknatool have just released a wireless magnetic/wrist mounted remote which has go,stop,speed up and speed down. It works with the latest lathe but they are (I think) selling it with a kit to work on the old DVR. I've been using a home made wired remote box with the same funtions plus a daisy-chained foot stop for several years now. The plans for it are on one of the Nova groups online but I can send you a copy if you want. It's fairly easy to make if you have basic soldering skills.

4)if there's a problem with the motor you have to send away the whole headstock for repair and the only people who will deal with it are Record Power. This happened to me once when Sorby were the dealer and I couldn't turn for about a month.

5)Record Power are the dealers and they aren't very good! When I've had issues I've found it better to deal directly with Teknatool.

6)the indexing pin shouldn't be used as a spindle lock for removing chucks and faceplates as it's too weak. The current manual states this but the one that came with mine makes no mention of it and actually implies that you should do that. The indexing on my lathe now has a little play on it.


Stuff I particularly like:
1)it was realtively inexpensive compared to similarly specced lathes.

2)it's sturdy.

3)mine now has the updated firmware (thanks to a new board which I had to buy and fit when I short circuited the main one by not switching off during a cleaning operation). It's fairly pricey.

4)the swivel head with detent positions works well.

5)it's quiet. This is the main reason I bought the lathe as I was concered about too much noise from my shed.

6)it can handle large and unbalanced pieces fairly well and you can select hard mode for roughing - this applies more torque (I think that's the right term) so you can take larger cuts without it stalling.


Would I recommend it? Despite the issues which I mentioned I like the lathe and am happy that I bought it. I'd really like something with more mass as I'm starting to turn more off-centre pieces but my limited space and budget is stopping (me for now). The DVR has handled everything which I've thrown at it. If it starts to vibrate then I can just lower the speed untill the vibration stops. I happily spend whole weekends using the lathe so it sometimes gets a lot of use and it's still going strong.
Our turning club has a DVR and it's performed faultlessly, although it's only used twice a month.
There are several club members who have them and are pleased with their purchases.

Depending on how much you want to spend and what size pieces you want to turn, Teknatool have just announced a larger version of the DVR.

I hope this helps your decision

Duncan

[EDIT]
I forgot to say - some people have had bad experiences with the DVR. Blister had one out of guarantee and when a fault developped the fee for repair was very expensive


----------



## gregmcateer (20 Jul 2011)

Hi Duncan,

Thank you so much for taking the time to post such a detailed reply - Really helpful to a Newbie!

Yes please regarding sending your plans for a remote switch - that would be great. If it is emailable, I am on [email protected]. If it is hard copy, I can send a PM with postal details.

Cheers,

Greg


----------



## duncanh (20 Jul 2011)

So that it can be accessed by anyone I've uploaded it to my blog page (which is very infrequently updated!) at http://bit.ly/pVXfmr

You might be interested in some web resources:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/teknatool/
A MyFamily group - you need an invite but ask and I'll add you
There's a Facebook Nova Woodworking page which gets occasional updates from Teknatool


----------



## pete honeyman (20 Jul 2011)

Steve

I guess the extension is he old type? Bought it from dodgy five years go when I bought the lathe, one of the last before the move to China and record's takeover. I guess that means it won't fit?

Pete


----------

